# Thailand Bettas Order about to be placed!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is what is available for sale can be delivered to Markham/GTA next weekend!

Here is one of the Halfmoon dragons and a HMPK dragon coming in.







SOLD







SOLD

Halfmoons are $45 each, HMPKs are $35 each.

Prices include all (transhipping/shipping/handling/acclimation fees)

These are not something you will find in any LFS. These fish are the best of what is available in Thailand!

Contact me for Bettas here in the GTA area. I will be bringing in Bettas on a regular basis approx once a month, so check when the next shipment is due.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

pics of the SHOW Bettas arriving on this weekend, and available for sale!

Any Betta that is not sold will be shown at the first show in Waterdown in March!!!! 
All of these shown below are priced at $45 each...you won't find better than this anywhere!
















SOLD

























SOLD

If you like any of these gorgeous Bettas, please email me asap to reserve it. They are selling out fast, these are all that are left of the original order!

I will be out in Markham/GTA next weekend, so can meet up at the Shell Stn on Kennedy Rd down from
Franks Aquarium.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Anna, how much would be for the last one? The Doubletail white with blue?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Are you still bringing them in through the States? Hung's back and he'll be transhipping again. Saves you a drive.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, they are absolutely stunning. Thanks for bringing them in to Canada. I hope you can breed some of them too. Was the breeder in Thailand willing to sell an accompany female as well?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi yes I will be using Hung in the future.

If there is a particular male you like I can ask about a female, but need to know today as order goes in tomorrow and the Seller needs time to get the fish ready to ship, so must have order in by end day tomorrow!

I will be bringing in some very nice colors and types on a regular basis.
I also just bred my Fish of the Year Betta "Tiggertoo" to a gorgeous yellow/black female and they had lots of eggs last night. 

He did a very good job of it, without damaging her too much, so now I am hatching brine shrimp today in preparation 

With this pair I should get MG, Black/Yellow, possibly Black/Red and Butterfly markings as both pair carry this gene.

in case you didn't see him this is Tiggertoo!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

***update***


Tiggertoo's babies have hatched!!! 

On another note, someone asked me if Bettas can be kept in Community tanks. The answer is YES, with some smaller species they are compatible...not Cichlids of course, but Danios, Rainbows, some Tetra ones (smaller the better)

Bettas are very adaptable fish, can co-exist with other species as long as they have a place to sleep in comfort (moss, cave, shell etc) they sleep on the bottom for long periods sometimes, so they would need a spot where other fish wouldn't disturb them too much.

I kept mine with Neon Tetras, Danios for over 4 years without a problem. Lost some of the other fish before my Betta finally gave up. He was 5 years old at that time!


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

can you get wild types?


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey, how much do you sell your betta fry for? Tiggertoo is very pretty


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

snaggle: I have a question in to one of my breeders about some of the wild types. I will let you know when he gets back to me. If he can ship to me on the same shipment I can order some in. Which ones you looking for?

missindifferent: If all goes well and I can raise Tiggertoo's babies I will probably start to sell them at 2.5-3 months old. Like my Platinum White dragon's babies I sell them cheaper than the imports! $20 each for females
$35 for the males.

I have 2 Platinum White/ Red males, and about 8 Platinum white females right now for sale.

They are identical to Daddy in color extreme Platinum white! All carry dragon genes, so when crossed with another dragon Betta you will get all dragons, if crossed with regular Betta then only 50% will show dragon scaling.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

will have a pair of ALBIMARGINATA wild type available for sale. $70 pair SOLD
These are extremely unique! Spectacular color on the male, reddish brown with black and white trim.
These Bettas can live together in the one tank!

I will be coming out to Markham/GTA probably next Sunday! I can meet at
Kennedy Commons if that is more suitable for people.

Let me know.
thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

available also for sale are these 2 pairs.

Mint Green Dragon HMPK (these are BIG ones) already 3 inch long. $75 pair









Male only is $50
Female only is $40

Platinum White Dragon CT $60 pair









Male only is $40
Female only is $30


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Hi Anna,

Great Looking Betta's! especially that mint green one!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks Sunny, Yes that pair is outstanding!!! Huge HMPKs and gorgeous minty emerald green and the scales make them look more vivid color. Vigourous too, they want to get at one another already. If they don't sell I think I will attempt to breed them to keep that minty/emerald green color going.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Yea they look amazing. wish i had the extra $$ for them lol.
i'm in the midst of moving and setting up the tanks and getting equipment lol.


----------

